# All Slavic Languages: PS



## mateo19

Hello everyone,

I would like to know how to write "PS" in the Slavic languages.  This stands for _post script(um)_ (= after writing) and is an afterthought that we add to the end of a letter, for example if we forget to say something earlier, we can simply add it under our closing.  Thank you!


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian just uses P.S. I suspect that many if not most Slavic languages use it as well.



> póstskríptum in póst skríptum tudi póst scríptum -a [-skr-] m knjiž. pripis, zlasti v pismu: v postskriptumu je napisal, naj ga obiščemo / slabo viden postskriptum [P. S.]


 
-- Slovar slovenskega knjižnega jezika, ZRC SAZU


----------



## Darina

In Bulgarian P.S. _post script_ luckily coincides with _posleslov _(after the words)_._
П.П. is the other acceptable way, as _poslepis _means (after writing).


----------



## .Jordi.

In Polish the only correct form is PS – without any dots.


----------



## tommy_tw

In Slovak we use P.S. (with dots).

Sometimes we translate it as _posledné slovo_ (en: last word), but this is only complementarity information  (I think, we usually use this translate for explain P.S. to children).


----------



## echo chamber

Same in Macedonian, only in cyrillic letters: П.С. (P.S.) = пост скриптум (post scriptum).


----------



## slavic_one

In Croatian it's p.s. (or P.S. whatever).


----------



## Panda Nocta

In Russian "P.S."/"PS" is common. Some people in the Internet may intentionally type "ЗЫ" which corresponds to "PS" being typed without switching to the appropriate keyboard layout.


----------



## mateo19

Panda Nocta: Do you mean that Russians actually write P.S. or do they write П.С.?
Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Panda Nocta

mateo19 said:


> Panda Nocta: Do you mean that Russians actually write P.S. or do they write П.С.?


"P.S." (with Latin letters) appears to me the most popular notation of postscript in Russian. It is also the only formal notation which comes to mind. However from time to time you can run across "П.С.", let alone "ЗЫ".


----------



## shifter78

Slovak - It is P.S. or PS without dots, and I remember also for yet another additional afterthought P.S. 2, P.S. 3, or even variation PPS, PPPS, PPPPS etc. were in use. 
By the way, is it still in use? I have not written it and seen it since I wrote my last snail mail someday in last century. Nowadays, you just edit your email (or document and print it again). How sad


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

How about Czech? 

The Bulgarian way seems very nice to me =)

Na shledanou.:


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
P.S. : with dots.


----------



## werrr

Czech uses:

P.S.
P.P.S.
...


----------



## mateo19

We do the same in English, Werrr.  We can say, P.S., P.P.S. or even P.S.1, P.S.2, but I much prefer the first convention.

Thank you everyone for their contributions!


----------



## Thomas1

Although we don't make dots a colon is also common in Polish: 
PS:

I have seen once or twice PPC, but I would say it is not common.

Tom


----------

